# what plow would be best.



## jeffrey coyne (Nov 17, 2005)

It has been along time since i got a new truck and i am looking to get the best plow set up for a 2004 gmc 2500hd, I will be mostly be doing drive way in the city near boston, ma. I am new to site, its great , thank


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*maybe wrong thread*

Hey jeff. With that size truck you could get any plow you wanted. it would handle it. you might want to put a thread on the commercial site. those guys may give you more info.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I would say a blizzard 810. The most productive plow in the world.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Not sure by you, but most residential driveways around here, you don't want to have more than an 8' blade. Most guys are using 7.5'-8'. Bigger plows can be more cumbersome in small areas, especially in turns.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey jeff i live in Attleboro MA and the most popular plows around the boston area is fisher. I bought mine from j.c. madigan in Harvard. makes things alot easier with a nearby dealer. i would advise the 7.5 in the city. i know how tight things get in there...


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*What Plow*



jeffrey coyne said:


> It has been along time since i got a new truck and i am looking to get the best plow set up for a 2004 gmc 2500hd, I will be mostly be doing drive way in the city near boston, ma. I am new to site, its great , thank


My recomendation as a nearby Rhode Islander is FISHER


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

810 's have been having trouble from what i have been reading.
i have a 05 chevy 2500hd and i have been shoping around for 6 mths and found that boss is topping the charts imo. and i found places in new hampshire are installing them for 3800 for a 8 ft tripedge its a sweet plow plus no tax up their . ihave been plowing for 10 yrs have a fleet of two trucks and been useing fisher and their nice two good luck


----------



## zsqure (Dec 7, 2002)

a straight blade is the best way and generally the least expensive. If I had to do it all over again I would go with a blizzard810. I have ran straight and v blades and my "slow" skidsteer with ss810 will remove more snow than my Boss 8'2" Vplow. I'm sold. Everyone makes a good plow, you only hear of the plows with trouble and all of them give you trouble at one time or another.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

zsqure said:


> a straight blade is the best way and generally the least expensive. If I had to do it all over again I would go with a blizzard810. I have ran straight and v blades and my "slow" skidsteer with ss810 will remove more snow than my Boss 8'2" Vplow. I'm sold. Everyone makes a good plow, you only hear of the plows with trouble and all of them give you trouble at one time or another.


that my friend depends on how u plow we have never had problems with fisher just maintainance


----------



## Welder30 (Nov 29, 2005)

This is comeing from a gentleman in Michigan that owns a lawn care buisness & a fleet of 7 plow trucks, but before I bought my plow a few weeks ago he told me to stay away from Fisher plows amoungs a few other words that I prefer not to post on here. Everyone seems to have their preference Ive noticed but the Boss always seems to come out on top in my research..... I bought a Curtis Sno Pro 3000 7.5 myself due to their easy Hitch-N-Run system & my bad back! Of course Im just planning on doing residential drive ways etc. Really havent heard a consistent bad note on any of them though besides seeing a ton of parts for sale on ebay for Meijer plows, Pumps etc. Reading this comeing from you guys on the east coast @ which gets a fare share of snow speaking highly of Fisher sounds good to me as well! I was basically looking for a easy to hookup plow & not wanting that Big bulk hanging out on my truck all year after season is over & Curtis supplys this.:redbounce


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey in Mass also have pushed snow since the big one in 78--- was only 14 @ the time and every pickup that I owned had a Fisher on it. Besides normal wear and tear breakage I never had a major break down.9 p/u's to date!
Now for a thought--My driveway truck which may be sold tomorrow has two blades----It is the old speedcast not minute mount-- I would push all my big stuff with the 8' and go back to the yard and put on my 7.5' and do my last 4 drives in the city--- This was more for driving in traffic and having turkeys pull out on the side of you and the such. Once I bumped a stepvans bumper in the city with the 7.5. I just caught the corner as he stopped suddenly so I swung left and left just a little yellow paint on the truck,now if I had the 8' on there I don't think the damage would just buff out! It is nice to have the big blade,but if everything is in the city 6" smaller may be the way to go!JMHO!:bluebounc


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

jeffrey coyne said:


> It has been along time since i got a new truck and i am looking to get the best plow set up for a 2004 gmc 2500hd, I will be mostly be doing drive way in the city near boston, ma. I am new to site, its great , thank


Jeff as you can see we all have options. This question comes up allot and is almost as bad as asking what should I buy a Ford or a Chevy. So as you can see this stirs up a bees nest.

It seams there are two questions. 
1) How big you should go and not how big you can go.
2) What Brand

1) OK on your truck, if it's not a Diesel or a ext/4 door.. plow size can get big, real big. Like people hear have said. If you are doing only driveways in town 8' is big. but not too big. If you go over 8 your getting into a very big for driving around in town. Getting into smaller places will be a nightmare. If you go under 8" you may never plow for a town or state or may even limit yourself to subcontracting because of this. And you may have a tougher time selling your truck to a commercial guy when it comes time to sell it. Most guys that wanted 7.5" blade would buy a 1/2 ton truck and save on fuel the other 350 days it not snowing.

2) Plow brands... They're all good. Go with what is local, has support, best price and looks good to you. This area has a lot of Fisher plows. I had one liked it and bought an other thats what most will say.

Good luck and welcome to plowsite!


----------



## PipeGuy (Nov 30, 2005)

Yaz said:


> ...Go with what is local, has support, best price and looks good to you.


That's universally good advice when it comes to equipment that you'll count on to make you money. If parts and reliable service are hard to get, the money'll be hard to make.


----------

